# Solar Panel Wiring Help



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got my solar panel and I want to use it to power 2 PC fans. One fan is on the return of my solar heater and other is on the supply. They are about 3' apart.

The panel is 12 volt, 12 Watt. The panel has 2 wires (about 12") and that's it. I hooked 1 fan to the solar panel just to make sure it works (and it does). 
I cut the plugs off the fans and I have about 6" of wire to work with. I just wired directly and put wire nuts on to check it out. 

But I'm not sure how to wire in 2 fans. Could someone tell me how to wire this? Do I need some some kind of block that everything connects to? What gauge wire should I use? 

Thanks

ETA: I've ordered a book that will hopefully answer a lot of my questions, but it won't get here until next week.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

With 2 fans you will have 4 wires, 2 are positive, 2 negative, the solar panel has a positive and a negative-------------hook all 3 positive together then the 3 negative together if you need the wires longer just add on to them keeping the positive and negative the same. Good Luck!!




MoonRiver said:


> I just got my solar panel and I want to use it to power 2 PC fans. One fan is on the return of my solar heater and other is on the supply. They are about 3' apart.
> 
> The panel is 12 volt, 12 Watt. The panel has 2 wires (about 12") and that's it. I hooked 1 fan to the solar panel just to make sure it works (and it does).
> I cut the plugs off the fans and I have about 6" of wire to work with. I just wired directly and put wire nuts on to check it out.
> ...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. I was pretty sure that would work, but thought I would ask first.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

Moonriver I am in school learning about sustainable green energy and there sources. So when you are hooking up the panels usually they are ran into an inverter because solar PV's produce DC current and most of our appliances are run off of AC current. Yes some appliances that are AC ran will run on DC but they wont last as long. And also some PV's have inverters built onto the panels themselves. Just some food for thought when using green energy.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

Moonriver sorry about that let me restate this about your setup. Why are you wiring anything straight up to the solar panels themselves usually it is ran through a inverter to a fuse bus then to the appliance as a saftey measure because if something goes arwy it will continue to produce electricity and may cause unneeded damage. I dont know your complete setup but I know I would never wire direct yes it will save a bit of money but the whole system isnt cheap. If I can help you or anyone else here that needs it I would be glad to. Jim


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

JimB said:


> Moonriver sorry about that let me restate this about your setup. Why are you wiring anything straight up to the solar panels themselves usually it is ran through a inverter to a fuse bus then to the appliance as a saftey measure because if something goes arwy it will continue to produce electricity and may cause unneeded damage. I dont know your complete setup but I know I would never wire direct yes it will save a bit of money but the whole system isnt cheap. If I can help you or anyone else here that needs it I would be glad to. Jim


The fans are DC. Don't need an inverter.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Welcome Jim. Just for info, there are Alot of "Solar set-ups" that Do Not hook to a Inverter--- A inverter would be used if you were going to use 115/220 type appliances/etc. I have 2 solar set-ups that are a All DC so I would not use a inverter. I do have my large array set-up that is hooked to a large inverter.

Now as far as moonriver's set-up, he stated that he is only hooking up a couple dc computer fans, which can run direct to the panel without a inverter. Now if he wanted, he could get a small charge controller and hook his panel to it and hook to a battery because his panel should run the 2 fans and have some extra to store in the battery, then he could run the fans for a while after the sun goes down or during the day when it gets cloudy etc. 

As you stated, it is a good idea to use the proper fuses etc for what ever you are hooking up.





JimB said:


> Moonriver sorry about that let me restate this about your setup. Why are you wiring anything straight up to the solar panels themselves usually it is ran through a inverter to a fuse bus then to the appliance as a saftey measure because if something goes arwy it will continue to produce electricity and may cause unneeded damage. I dont know your complete setup but I know I would never wire direct yes it will save a bit of money but the whole system isnt cheap. If I can help you or anyone else here that needs it I would be glad to. Jim


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

Moonriver I thought you was hooking up solar panels for the house use my misunderstanding sorry. I also seen your thread with the pics on what you built that is pretyy cool but you said for the glass you think reg. glass might work better I dont know solar hot water heater has plexiglass that looks like shower door glass that you cant see right through as I understand it that helps hold in the heat being transfered.

Pd- riverman yes I know there are solar systems out there that dont have inverters but to make elec. for household use you need one cause there isnt to much manufactured DC only or both AC/DC. And yes fuses are a must incase of elec. surges. So are grounding rods.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

JimB said:


> Pd- riverman yes I know there are solar systems out there that dont have inverters but to make elec. for household use you need one cause there isnt to much manufactured DC only or both AC/DC.


Your college courses clearly haven't included a trip to any decent truck stop. If you can buy it in 120vAC, they most likely carry it in 12vDC.

Broaden your horizons, grasshopper.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

JimB There are ALOT of Household items that are built to run on DC. JimB you can learn alot in college, but all you learn in school will not help you like "On The Job Training" "on Hand Experience". Slow Down a little and learn from some of these Guys that have been "Doing Solar" for years and have Alot Of Experience. You can Learn alot here if you ask these "Pro's a few questions.





JimB said:


> Moonriver I thought you was hooking up solar panels for the house use my misunderstanding sorry. I also seen your thread with the pics on what you built that is pretyy cool but you said for the glass you think reg. glass might work better I dont know solar hot water heater has plexiglass that looks like shower door glass that you cant see right through as I understand it that helps hold in the heat being transfered.
> 
> Pd- riverman yes I know there are solar systems out there that dont have inverters but to make elec. for household use you need one cause there isnt to much manufactured DC only or both AC/DC. And yes fuses are a must incase of elec. surges. So are grounding rods.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

PD-Riverman said:


> JimB There are ALOT of Household items that are built to run on DC. JimB you can learn alot in college, but all you learn in school will not help you like "On The Job Training" "on Hand Experience". Slow Down a little and learn from some of these Guys that have been "Doing Solar" for years and have Alot Of Experience. You can Learn alot here if you ask these "Pro's a few questions.


Amen! I learned a lot OTJ that the textbooks never covered. Also, even though someone has an education (or is getting one) in a field doesn't mean that they don't value the input of others in the field (got loads of experience firsthand with that when working as a research scientist, nothing is developed in a vacuum, as it were.) 

Am glad to have Jim here so he can relate the most current technology is that is being used in teaching the curriculum, too. Welcome Jim, from a non-pro in the solar field and another newbie on this forum.


----------

